# Good MTB Glasses for kids? (and adults)



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Its dusty in the summer. The kid has nice Goggles with a clear lens but those are too hot for most rides I think. He is complaining he is getting dust in his eyes when following people. I'm getting it in my own eyes following him. I assume some glasses would do the trick.

What do you guys recommend for kids and for Dads? What lens color?


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

For myself, I have Oakley Jawbreakers with a prism lens. Best clarity out there. POC uses Zeiss lenses on some of their glasses. Also worth every penny.

For the kiddos, look up kids sport glasses on Amazon. Many of the baseball, tennis, golf sunglasses work really well and they're affordable. Single lens design is best. I take them out of the case and hand them to the kid. When the kid takes them off their face, they go back into the case. We've managed 6mos use without scratching the lenses.

Lens colors: Rose for overcast and sunny days. When the weather gets bad, clear lenses all the way.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

SactoGeoff said:


> For myself, I have Oakley Jawbreakers with a prism lens. Best clarity out there. POC uses Zeiss lenses on some of their glasses. Also worth every penny.
> 
> For the kiddos, look up kids sport glasses on Amazon. Many of the baseball, tennis, golf sunglasses work really well and they're affordable. Single lens design is best. I take them out of the case and hand them to the kid. When the kid takes them off their face, they go back into the case. We've managed 6mos use without scratching the lenses.
> 
> Lens colors: Rose for overcast and sunny days. When the weather gets bad, clear lenses all the way.


Awesome. I get the pro deal on Smith stuff and they have a competitor to the Oakleys.

Is your kids glasses just clear? We bike in the woods a lot but it also opens up into clear-cut etc often.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

The girls have rose lenses. They only wear them sometimes. 

I just know in the winter, with mud and whatnot, the lenses will get destroyed. So I'll switch them to clear lens kids safety glasses. Super cheap.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 17, 2009)

Underarmour have a youth line of glasses that my kid has used to good effect. Also the Tifosi Jet Wrap glasses run very small and they fit his now 13yr old head very well.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Pack of 10 for $13. My 6 year old twins love them. Especially after one of them almost got her eye taken out when she crashed into a chainlink fence with cutoff branches poking through. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HM9Y6ZM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Here's the adult size that I give to larger kids/adults to wear. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FA4OCD2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

3M safety sunnies or clear for night.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Until 3 weeks ago I was wearing cheap "sport" sunglasses...
Then I came off a (not very big) lip (really just the bottom of a DH after it has really finished that leads to the uplift) and the last thing I remember was my sunglasses falling across my face and not being able to see anything. 
Next thing i remember I was on the floor ... 

The glasses had been slipping the whole way down but I'd got away with it.. it was too dusty to not wear anything and hot enough not to want to wear goggles but next time I'll wear goggles. These were fairly cheap (Amazon) sunglasses so YMMV with more expensive ones.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't remember which glasses I got for my son when he was small but I had a hard time finding a pair that sat on his nose properly since his nose was so tiny. When I finally did find a pair, I told him to take care of them because they were not cheap. His little five year old mind processed that as follows... My wife said hey, Buddy, nice glasses. He replied, Yeah. They were a hundred dollars. My wife then came looking for me screaming. 
They were like 28 bucks. But I do remember asking her wasn't protecting our son's vision worth 100 dollars? 
Now, he's 13 and his head is as big as mine. He wears Wiley X glasses like mine.


----------



## Kingfisher2011 (Nov 1, 2011)

I wear Rudy Project "Magster" frames (necessary for giant noggin). The set I bought (my 2nd) is meant for shooting and such and comes with 3 different lens colors. The only ones I ever wear are the photochromic clear and the red. Most of the time the red ones get the nod. If it's more overcast or the sun is going to set on my ride, I'll roll with the clear.

For the kiddo for outdoors, I use safety glasses from Radians similar to the ones above but not for riding. For Si and his riding they need to have better wraparound on the arms. I don't think the Radians would stay in place properly under his Super 2R. He's been asking me for goggles, and I think I may oblige soon but I don't think he realizes just how hot they will be for riding around here in the Spring/Summer mos. (It's been well north of 100 here for weeks).


----------



## joaquin_miller (May 12, 2019)

I have a really small face as an adult apparently (my reading glasses are 48-15-130). I tried the Tifosi Wisp because they look like they fit but they are not good for MTB. They are almost too small and fog a lot. Are there any glasses around these days (kids glasses are fine) that might fit?


----------



## End_User (Mar 29, 2004)

Yellow safety glasses from Amazon. Pack of 12.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

joaquin_miller said:


> I have a really small face as an adult apparently (my reading glasses are 48-15-130). I tried the Tifosi Wisp because they look like they fit but they are not good for MTB. They are almost too small and fog a lot. Are there any glasses around these days (kids glasses are fine) that might fit?


Wiley X makes all different size frames for different heads/ faces.


----------



## GTChE (Feb 14, 2018)

My 11 year old daughter just got some Tifosi VEROs and loves them. She tried the wisps as well but they seemed a little small. The VEROs have vented lenses as well. She just did here first race in and is very happy with them.


----------

